# So when is enough, ENOUGH!!



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been having a Peter Griffin "grinds my gears" day today. I've had enough. It's 12.30 am. and i'm heading for the wine box and a second pack of smokes.

For those who dont watch Family guy, ....Well you should cos its funny 

To be serious for a moment. i'm curious to know what culinary (or other) experiences you've had that just pushed you a wee bit too far and you've wanted to yell ENOUGH!!!


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

The Saturday before Mother's Day....I arrive at the shop to find my fridge died over night. Lost $1,000 worth of dairy and product....and all of my prep...and still had tons of orders yet to fill and a shop to stock.

I felt like handing the keys to the highest bidder and walking out and NEVER coming back.

My sous took one look at the fridge and after three months of no smoking immediately walked outside and lit a cigarette.

It was not a great day.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty much waking in the morning makes me want to yell ENOUGH 

BTW, Family Guy rocks


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Taking summer classes makes me want to yell enough of this crap


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

AAH Sunshine. Heres a hug to you


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

When I have to run a 3 man station by myself and get slammed for the lunch rush then cover someone else's station when they go on their break and have to stay late to count inventory and/or need to tie up lose ends like unwashed working areas and sometimes need to do some additional prep. Oh wait, that was today...and last week....and the week before....and the month before.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

When servers would "shop" the window or pass for food for their tables and take it out of sequence on other tables. Happened only when we had no one on the server side of the window since I was stuck running a station on the line. Drove me out of my friggen mind! Yelling enough was not usually the only word that came up.

Ahh...... the fun of operating a kitchen for High Dollar owners on a low dollar and almost non existant budget.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

gettting stiffed or ppl who nickle and dime after the meal/event.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs back atcha Bughut  that feels better now

Given I've not had a holiday in over 10 years and working more than full time - guess it's no wonder. Now that holiday was great - just by myself on the beach. No kids, no phones, no work, no hubby. I stored a lot of good stuff for mental visualisation for relaxation at that time which I still use when ENOUGH is ENOUGH!!!! . Just the view of a sunset, fishing off the pier, sitting at the water's edge at the edge of the jungle, looking over to the mainland and watching the storm clouds roll in at dusk, sounds of the night birds. Still works for me.

I think many others are under the same kind of stress.... look after everything else and everyone else but never take time for yourself - it ain't no good at all.


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

since this is SUPPOSED to be non-food, i would say
enough is ENOUGH for all those ppl who want to deprive
me of my guns and ammo!

out in the country, guns are like hammers ... they are there 
until you need one. stupid gun laws cuz some cracked up
gang banger shoots another. or some a**h**e decides it is
easier to rob someone than get a job.

out in the country, we pop a deer or pig or turkey and enjoy
the benefits of healthy, free food. there is no law out here ...
only five sheriffs in the county?? who is gonna come if you 
dial 911?? that's right ... no one ... unless you want to wait
until next tuesday...

better than 99.5% of the guns are owned and used by legal
law abiding citizens. so for all the stupid "new" laws being
proposed ... enough is ENOUGH!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I walked into the shop at the casino and the boss informed day shift had did nothing as far as putting 150 slot machines back in a room that had been re-carpeted the day before. We were supposed to do it on the 4 to midnight shift which is the busiest as far as repair calls to the rest of the casino. Oh and as he headed out the door he told me 4 of the 5 crew who worked under me called in sick so have fun. The 2 of us did what we could and left the day crew a nasty gram on the board in the shop :lol:


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Overstay welcome. T'was supposed to be a weekend stay now it's going for two weeks. Enough is Enough!

It's official, I am addicted to Family Guy


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Enough of this Bernie.

Judge sentences Bernard Madoff to 150 years in jail. Good riddance!!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

You didnt give him money didja


----------



## buddingcook (Jun 29, 2009)

He couldn't have really quit since he had a cigarette readily available could he have :smoking: lol


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Enough is enough - My mom is constantly asking "why can't you be an angel", 
Heck, I don't want wings, *I want big lips and C-Cups*


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

The weather here in NY sucks!!! Some say Global warming, El nino, La nina, I say enough with the frickin' rain already. What happened to summer?


----------



## dusty (Aug 12, 2009)

two words... dirty dishes.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Enough is enough when …..after four years of independent research in which I was the one who figured out that what was causing rampant health problems in my extended and nuclear family was a rare genetic disorder (thank you Google) and after two of those years spent trying to get into the right geneticist and after finally jumping through all the hoops to get the doctors to run the exact tests I asked for in the first place…the GP doctor doesn’t want to run the MRI to look for intracranial calcifications in my daughters because even if they have them there isn’t anything that can be done about it so he won’t do that test, which the geneticist ordered. And since he doesn’t know how to order the GNAS screen test (the big test that will allow my children to apply to the one and only clinical study that might improve their lives) he won’t do that one either. He will however be perfectly happy to run the SAME tests we have already done that are by definition incapable of providing any insight into their condition. Said tests not being available in his office but thanks for dropping by, please leave the co-pays at the front desk. 

So now I’m interviewing doctors.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Izbnso....I'd do the same. You seem to have a lazy doctor - good for splints and band aids and not much else.

Much luck with your new one, and with getting some solutions.

DC

Edit: Can your geneticist recommend somebody? THey may know of someone who is more open to getting the tests you want done. And have you told your geneticist about your current doctor's attitude? It may help, but yeah, look elsewhere. Get the family records transferred once you are comfortable with the new doctor's attitude so the history is at their fingertips.


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

I know who I can't get enough of.... 
. . . ..my little niece Evangelina (see avatar pic). I'll be flying out soon to see her:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------

